# Butterfield Canyon Rd



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you hunt up Butterfield Canyon Rd or just when you get to the other side called Middle Canyon Rd?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think everything on the salt lake side of Butterfield canyon is Kennecott property. Some of it may be open though, not sure


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I have always wondered that as well. What about archery and ML seasons? I know it's off limits to rifles and handguns.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Everything on the right side of the road all the way up is Kennecott Property. On the left, basically the same until you're approximately 2/3 up. Then it is scattered pieces of other private property. Closer to hunting season, you will see signs up from the DWR stating it is private with and name and phone number of the owner so you can "attempt" to get permission to hunt it. I've heard it's not cheap or easy to get. Can't remember the name or I'd let you know. Check with the County and they could tell ya. :wink:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I think everything on the North side of Butterfield is Kennecott property and part of the Heaston CWMU.

Mark


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

So is it just pretty much just the Tooele county line and west is huntable the rest is private or kennecott property?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> So is it just pretty much just the Tooele county line and west is huntable the rest is private or kennecott property?


Pretty much. South you get into Camp Williams property and the downside of the hill on the Kennecott side is usually pretty well posted on both sides of the road.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you hunt in Rose Canyon with no problems?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say no, both because it looks to be way too close to Camp Williams ground (Google Earth)to be accessible and its low enough that if Camp Williams doesn't own it, Kennecott probably does. You could check out plat maps at the county assessor though and see if you can find any public access to the ground though.... there seem to be a lot of gated roads on the south side of the Ochres though so what looks like public access might be blocked by a gate when you go to check it out.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes you can, you have to access it through Herriman. There is public access but plan on having alot of company, it's a horse trail that gets alot of traffic.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Yes you can, you have to access it through Herriman. There is public access but plan on having alot of company, it's a horse trail that gets alot of traffic.


How high up can you go in the canyon? Can you get all the way to the spring at the top?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I know some people that hunt up on the top be for you drap in to the tooele side. They hike to the south and hunt on top and down towards tooele side.I dont knwo if they still hunt there any more. it been a couple years sent I have talked to him. Good luck.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

The hike up yellow fork is public, heading south leads you to private and enforced private property. 

The county just purchased the area to the east of the springs and it is now part of the yellow fork park (no hunting, shooting or off road vehicles).

The spring itself is private and you can expect it to be heavily patrolled now that the county owns the piece next to them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Butterfield Canyon is >75% Kennecott property, the other 25% is privately owned as well.

Kennecott does indeed have a CWMU hunt with a very limited number of permits.

There are poachers caught every year from Herriman and up the canyon. The Sherrifs department, DWR and KUCC security patrol the canyon more frequently now.

It's a pretty little canyon for a weekend drive, but the weapons would be better left at home.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you think butterfield canyon rd is passable yet? I want to go for a drive this weekend.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The Butterfield Canyon road is closed and barricaded at the mouth. It's going to be a few weeks before it is passable.


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm thinking it might be worth it to go buy a map at the store up in Salt lake at the division office to clear this muddy water up.

I know this is big game, but for the birds here I go:

There's so many birds released up there in the past few years and they are all hanging out on private land increasing their numbers with no CWMU's on the south side of the road into rose canyon and to the camp williams line. 

There has to be some sort of access for the public or are these just private birds. :?: :?: 
Why would they plant them up there if there's no public access?


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

ClintW said:


> Why would they plant them up there if there's no public access?


Public relations, media exposure and money. It's close enough to get the television stations and newspapers to cover it. The positive evening news images make the DWR happy, plus it helps improve Kennecott's bad image as the environmentally unfriendly pillager of all things green.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

There is public property south of butterfield canyon, in fact the county just purchased another 1,600 + acres in the area, but the area has already been closed to hunting and offroad vehicles as it is part of their existing yellow fork park. And since its a county park firearm discharge (include bows) is prohibited.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> There is public property south of butterfield canyon, in fact the county just purchased another 1,600 + acres in the area, but the area has already been closed to hunting and offroad vehicles as it is part of their existing yellow fork park. And since its a county park firearm discharge (include bows) is prohibited.


Oy.... that blows. :shock:


----------



## ClintW (Sep 15, 2007)

So the DWR purchased a west side Hogle Zoo. :?

:shocklook) but don't O*--


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Back in the day the heaston was the hunt for elk (if you could draw it). I was told that the bulls are not what they used to be in this hunt? With all this private land and nobody hunting that hard you would think they would have a pretty decent herd elk and deer? also you used to be able to enter on the ophir side from the west and hike over in that area and hunt deer? no longer? That is really to bad that such a outdoor opportunity has been confiscated and closed off by somthing so ugly as kennecott. Just one question off the subject i was in Utah awhile back and the aformentioned mining company was building a massive housing project called daybreak. I remember not to far back 10-15 years that the ground in that area was found to be somwhat contaminated by the mine? Or am i thinking of a diffrent mine? Just curious.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

You're right about the ground and contamination. The contractors out there are required to put a 4" top cap of imported soil. I saw a really scary satelite image showing how far the contamination has reached.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A couple of comments...

I would not call Kennecott ugly, the nature of mining disturbs the land for sure, but you have to remember who uses the products that come from the mine? US!. There is copper is your vehicle, in your cell phone,the bullets you shoot, in your house for the electricity and plumbing that we use, ect, ect. Chances are that some of the things you use actually has copper in them which probably came from Kennecott.

As far as having their property posted: This protects people from getting too close to the mining operations and allowing people to get hurt. They have to draw the line somewhere.

Wildlife is flourishing on KUCC property... although there are no 400" bulls on the property the herd is doing well and same for the deer. KUCC worked with the division back in the 90's and released several turkeys up Butterfield, they can now be found on the north end of the range near the Great Salt Lake and also can be found on the southern end, they are doing great. KUCC also recognizes the need to manage the wildlife and the habitat. CWMU hunts are offered and they have reclaimed and re-seeded thousands of acres.

At Daybreak they first removed the contaminted soils prior to capping the areas. Kennecott has spent hundreds of millions of dollars cleaning up the environment and improving wildlife habitat. Ground water remediation was voluntarily started by Kennecott and for those who live in West and South Jordan a portion of your drinking water comes from a state of the art reverse osmosis water treatment plant operated by Kennecott.

Enjoy Butterfield for what it is and respect those who try to keep it that way. Have you seen some of the garbage people dump off of the road up there? pisses me off!

sawsman


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

The above message is not sanctioned by Kennecot or any of it's affiliates !
However it is suported in a hugely secretive manner :lol: 


For one who has lived in utah all his life and who's grandfather was raised in Bingham, The big K (even with a huge PR compaign) is a land hungry giant that has eatin some prime mountain property, but coughed up all the productive mountains of scree on the west side -)O(- . However it is true that they do produce a vital comodity from wich we all benefit. 

But dont sprinkle a turd with sugar and try to tell me its candy :!: :roll:


----------

